# HOLD 'EM & HIT 'EM Club 20th Anniversary BBQ Cook-Off



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Heads up you BBQ'ers!! It is time for the 20th Annual HHC BBQ Cook-off at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club on January 7 & 8, 2008. This is one of the biggest & best cook-off's around and we are paying out some large $$$$$$ for our winners. Washers, horseshoes, carnival and much much more!

Please visit www.hhclub.org for more information, registration form and fun.

This is a great cook-off to warm up for HLS&R. Come on out and cook or just join us for the fun!!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

It's that time again if you haven't been you got to go....


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well the dates have changed!!!! Sorry for the misinformation!

1/18 & 1/19 , 2008........ whew!!!

Let's BBQ!!!!!!!!!

Go to www.hhclub.org !!!!!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Our HHC BBQ 20th Annual Cook-Off Starts tonight! Come see us!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

There is a Great Raffle this year A Kids Q Contest and Cold Weather..I'll be there all weekend. If you can get out it's worth the Drive...


----------

